# Mod Crazy!



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

So far I have spent two days camping in the Outback and about 80 hours modding it. I'm just starting to get the pictures posted, but here is the list of mods so far;

Tornados in both tanks- completed before first use to keep installation pleasant.
Vent covers on both vents
Marinco Parkpower Conversion-
Spare tire cover- water drain and bungee to keep tight
Battery disconnect
Foam sealant in every possible gap and crack-cuts down on cold drafts while winter camping
Step tub replacement
Storage area under wardrobe drawer
Shelves in wardrobe cabinet
Shelves in over bed cabinet
LCD TV installed
Key hooks near door
Rear step storage
Moved water pump and expanded storage under the couch
Added winterizing kit for pump
Insulation under bed in slide
Homemade two height entry step

Thank you to everyone here that has done these already and provided the details. I still have a few things left on my to-do list and look forward to actually putting everything to use.

To-Do list;
Lengthen drawers and replace the fake drawer with a real one
LED lights inside and out
Slide support bar storage
Upgrade fire extinguisher
Vent stove hood to the outside
Figure out how to use the space under the bathroom cabinet, maybe a recessed bookshelf for the bottom bunk
And anything else you guys can talk me into








Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW!!! When you get done with your trailer, you can start on mine!!!


----------



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

This is what happens when you take a guy that likes to do home improvement and put him in a house he can't touch!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see the photos of the under couch mod. That is the hardest area in my trailer to get to.
In my 2008 the Hot water heater is there and the bypass valve is a PITA to access.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

WOW IS RIGHT! Can't wait to see the pics. You definitely were busy. Nice to be able to do the things while you're camping.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's an amazing list of accomplishments!









Bet you can't wait to try them all out


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dude!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds really good. I can't wait to see the pictures.

Lots of luck with it.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I think we have a new "Mod God"








Good job! and Good luck on your first outting!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

boats313 said:


> So far I have spent two days camping in the Outback and about 80 hours modding it. I'm just starting to get the pictures posted, but here is the list of mods so far;
> 
> Tornados in both tanks- completed before first use to keep installation pleasant.
> Vent covers on both vents
> ...


Awesome list....where are the pictures?


----------



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

I put some pictures in my gallery. I took some more last night and they should be up tonight. I can only keep the OB in the driveway for a few days at a time, so I have to put it back in storgae tonight too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

boats313 said:


> I put some pictures in my gallery. I took some more last night and they should be up tonight. I can only keep the OB in the driveway for a few days at a time, so I have to put it back in storgae tonight too.


ok...I'll take a look at your gallery....thanks!


----------



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

I added some pictures to the mod gallery. There are also some in my album. I'll get the hang a of this picture thing someday.


----------

